# Little problems in Fedora 17



## TheSloth (Oct 22, 2012)

I am new to Linux. I installed Fedora 17 recently and started facing problems from starting itself. Problem are follows as:
1. Installed NetworkManager but still not getting it in Notification Area. Tried "nm-applet &" but didn't work.
2. Still couldn't configure my college wifi in Fedora. But it is perfectly working in Win7.
3. Have to install compilers for C and C++. tired but failed.
4. Few websites are asking to install Adobe Flash Player. I am confused which one to install, yum or rpm? because the downloadable file is in .rpm
compiler thing is most important as my cousin needs few C++ programs. Any temp alternative(Win7) will be good until permanent solution. I tried Turbo C++ but its useless in 64-bit OS


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 22, 2012)

3. compilers for c/c++ are built in. type $gcc for it. type $man gcc for help.
if that does not do the trick. search and install gnu-coreutils (sudo <package manager stuff here> gnu-coreutils) though i suggest you google it up first, to cinfirm that it has the same name as in your distro.

4. again, google. most of the info is there. or if you can find it in the package manager (i hope fedora comes with a graphical package manager) search and istall via it.

2. afaik, DHCP has o be enabled for wifi (??? i might be horribly wrong here, take it with a pinch of salt)


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2012)

for flash.. visit Adobe - Install Adobe Flash Player you should be able to install it form there.


----------



## hellknight (Oct 22, 2012)

Actually, yum stands for Yellow Dog Update-manager. Now, if you want to install a .rpm file, it will be installed by Yum or you can do *rpm -ivh packagename.rpm* but doing so isn't recommended because it can skip the dependencies.

To install gcc or llvm, you can issue *yum install clang or yum install gcc*. If you are new to programming then clang or llvm is recommended as it is fast and can display the exact errors.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2012)

apart from the above suggestions, I'd ask you to install a simple utility called Easylife
It helps you download various softwares in fedora with ease

easyLife | Fedora software management tool


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 25, 2012)

Guys me too switching to Fedora 17 from windows. I have installed the live desktop version (complete version is 3.8 GB and will take another 3-4 days to complete).  I'm not really happy with interface.  what option do I have.  I need a decent menu for all the options (programs,settings, etc) and "minimize, restore and close" buttons are very important .  

Please suggest some good theme or GDM.  Im not looking for a Windows like interface, but a easy to use interface (classic).. something like the current KDE spin of CentOS.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2012)

desai_amogh said:


> Guys me too switching to Fedora 17 from windows. I have installed the live desktop version (complete version is 3.8 GB and will take another 3-4 days to complete).  I'm not really happy with interface.  what option do I have.  I need a decent menu for all the options (programs,settings, etc) and "minimize, restore and close" buttons are very important .
> 
> Please suggest some good theme or GDM.  Im not looking for a Windows like interface, but a easy to use interface (classic).. something like the current KDE spin of CentOS.



here you go

Fedora Spins


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 27, 2012)

I tired Fedora guide, installled NetworkManager but its not coming in taskbar. tried nm-applet &, didin't work. Googled too, still going through searches' results. If anyone know this already then can tell me.


----------



## Minion (Oct 27, 2012)

^^Use ubuntu 11.10 much user friendly than fedora.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 27, 2012)

No.... I don't want go through all that installation and wait until that problem


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry guys, i was not getting time to come back here. Thanks guys for answering. But the problem still persists. I cant use college Wifi in Fedora 17. And I went through their guide but that is not working( I already that, see first post).
I tried mobile internet by connecting through data cable and it worked.. Anyone help?


----------



## shaunak (Nov 23, 2012)

desai_amogh said:


> Guys me too switching to Fedora 17 from windows. I have installed the live desktop version (complete version is 3.8 GB and will take another 3-4 days to complete).  I'm not really happy with interface.  what option do I have.  I need a decent menu for all the options (programs,settings, etc) and "minimize, restore and close" buttons are very important .
> 
> Please suggest some good theme or GDM.  Im not looking for a Windows like interface, but a easy to use interface (classic).. something like the current KDE spin of CentOS.



I prefer to use Cinnamon on Fedora these days.


----------



## desai_amogh (Nov 23, 2012)

shaunak said:


> I prefer to use Cinnamon on Fedora these days.



Yeah I did that.  Its working without any issues now 



Swapnil26sps said:


> Sorry guys, i was not getting time to come back here. Thanks guys for answering. But the problem still persists. I cant use college Wifi in Fedora 17. And I went through their guide but that is not working( I already that, see first post).
> I tried mobile internet by connecting through data cable and it worked.. Anyone help?



Hey Swapnil,

1. Which Fedora 17 did u download ?? 700mb Live or 3.8GB DVD ??
2. Regardless of what you have installed, NetworkManager should work by default.  Make sure the AirPlane Mode is OFF. Then turn wireless n/w ON.  This should automatically detect the wireless networks and you can select which one you wish to connect to.
3. For Adobe Flash, select YUM, it will download an RPM, install that RPM using $rpm -ivh packagename.rpm
this will install the YUM repositories to install Adobe Flash.  Now run this command $ yum -y install flash-plugin
Flash will be installed.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 27, 2012)

@desai_amogh: thanks for reply. I installed fedora 17 from Digit DVD. And i dont know why network manager is not working. I can see NetworkManager service running in task manager but i can't see it in task bar notification area. And its not detecting any wireless connections. When wifi will start working then i will download necessary files.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 6, 2012)

thats it. I couldn't find anything how to make Wifi work. going to format and install Ubuntu. Wanted to work on fedora


----------



## Piyush (Dec 6, 2012)

@Toad sage

Did you try asking on Fedora forums/ ask fedora /ask ubuntu(helpful even though its Ubuntu's podium)?
may be you'll find something there


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 7, 2013)

@piyush: no I didn't ask on any other forum. I searched lil bit on fedora forum and I tried it but didn't work out. The problem is I am using mobile internet. Searching itself is pain then on forum I read that have to download or update some files. I don't have that much patience. One sem over and I still don't have linux so I will work with ubuntu. We have a teacher and many students working on fedora so it will be easy for me if I face any problem.


----------



## Renny (Jan 11, 2013)

Had WiFi issues on Fedora 17 myself. 

1. Static or DHCP?

2. Is SSID hidden/visible.

3. Security type (WEP, open, WPA)?

-------------------------------------------------

Post o/p of ifconfig and iwconfig (be root).


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 12, 2013)

@Renny: thanks for reply yaar
1. How to find it?
2. Its visible. Ubuntu detect it immediately after start.
3. WEP


----------



## Renny (Jan 14, 2013)

1. Goto Network Connections, select Wireless Tab. Remove existing connections, and create a new one.

2. Select that connection, under Wireless tab, enter SSID, leave others as it is (Infrastructure mode, MTU must be 1492 or lesser).

3. Under IPv4 tab, select Method as Automatic (DHCP). Ignore IPv6 settings.

4. Under Security tab, select WEP and enter the correct passphrase.

If it still does not connect, goto terminal and type *iwconfig*.

It should look similar to this:

```
wlan0  IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"Your college SSID"  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.442 GHz  Access Point: Your MAC ID   
          Bit Rate=12 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:on
          Link Quality=47/70  Signal level=-63 dBm  
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:18  Invalid misc:645   Missed beacon:0
```

If SSID is blank,


```
#sude iwconfig wlan0 ESSID "Enter your college SSID"
```

It should work now.


----------

